
Show HN: Emacs org mode integration with IPython - gregsexton
https://github.com/gregsexton/ob-ipython
======
gjm11
enupten, you appear to be hellbanned (i.e., your comments are auto-killed so
that they won't be visible to people other than you unless they have the
"showdead" option on).

This appears to have happened about 2 days ago, I would guess because someone
regarded your comments about India and/or "Hinduphobia" as inflammatory or
over-political. (Which is not the same as being incorrect.)

It is possible that you may be able to get reinstated by contacting the HN
admins and (if appropriate) either defending your comments or promising to
change.

[EDITED to add: enupten's comment here was perfectly innocuous: s/he was
asking for comparisons with TeXmacs which has kinda-IPython-like facilities
for embedding an interpreter in a document. I haven't looked hard at either,
but my feeling is that this and IPython-in-org-mode are solving rather
different problems: nice typography in one, nice interaction in the other.]

------
mattdeboard
Can I please beg and beseech you to please use git version tagging (semver.org
is a good place to start) and MELBA stable for your package releases?

------
jonrx
That is neat! Thank you so much for this.

Learning to embrace org was a long and arid journey (it can do so much you
quickly get lost in the process). Babel was the first extension I really
enjoyed to use from day 1. It is what I expected from a literate programming
tool.

I've never much used IPython but I heard a lot of praise about it. I guess
it's the perfect timing to jump in.

Are you planning on adding to the languages' page? [1]

[1] : [http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
contrib/babel/languages.html](http://orgmode.org/worg/org-
contrib/babel/languages.html)

~~~
nekopa
Can you recommend any specific resources that helped you get a handle on org?

~~~
jonrx
Worg [1] is IMHO clearly the best place to start (and finish!). There is _a
lot_ of stuff there, and I don't think I'm even 10% done. (I still haven't
looked at the calendar, tried the to-do list and wasn't convinced, etc.)

At first, comparing it to Markdown (markup-wise) was very helpful. I keep this
page (
[http://orgmode.org/manual/Markup.html](http://orgmode.org/manual/Markup.html)
) handy and write my blog posts in Org. (This is why I found babel to be
invaluable : I don't have to keep my code separate from my post, which is one
hassle less for quick demonstrations).

Right now, my strategy is a little bit like this : the moment I think
something would require some writing, I quickly check what org-mode has to
offer. The learning might be slower, but I don't get bored this way.

[1] : [http://orgmode.org/worg/](http://orgmode.org/worg/)

------
ams6110
Nice screenshot[1] with Awesome window manager[2].

[1] [https://github.com/gregsexton/ob-
ipython/blob/master/screens...](https://github.com/gregsexton/ob-
ipython/blob/master/screenshot.jpg)

[2] [http://awesome.naquadah.org/](http://awesome.naquadah.org/)

------
wodenokoto
This is really cool. As far as I can tell a similar workflow was presented at
pycon 2013:

[http://pyvideo.org/video/2000/emacs-org-mode-python-in-
repro...](http://pyvideo.org/video/2000/emacs-org-mode-python-in-reproducible-
researc)

------
stared
As I see for Atom.io there is something similar:
[https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen](https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen)

~~~
WalterGR
Submission:

Show HN: Hydrogen Brings Light Table to Atom

190 points willwhitney 20 days ago 70 comments

[https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen](https://atom.io/packages/hydrogen)

------
wz1000
Can you use different kernels with this?

------
buster
Stuff like this always amazes me and makes me glad i switched to Emacs not too
recently ago. I begin to grasp why Emacs is its own OS and that's even a nice
thing! (fwiw, nowadays Emacs is my mail client and my go to editor/IDE)

~~~
agentultra
Welcome to the fold. Emacs is basically a lisp image with a built-in text
editor. You can even write web servers in it (and people have).

The utility of such a system beyond _just_ editing one or text files at a time
is enormous.

Enjoy your stay.

------
brobdingnagian
IPython Notebook can export a report to PDF with syntax highlighted code - can
this?

~~~
pyre
Probably. You can mark code blocks in .org files with the Emacs "mode" for
them, and they will be highlighted appropriately (and you can use a shortcut
to open a new buffer in said mode just to edit that block). I imagine that if
PDF export exists (I assume it does), this would map to it.

~~~
LukeShu
Yes, with the "gotcha" that you must set org-src-fontify-natively (a
customizable setting) to non-nil.

------
nekopa
Is it possible to set up something like this for Vim? I am devoting this
summer to learning one editor in depth, and I was thinking of going with Vim
because it is on servers everywhere. But I've also chosen to deep dive into
python and I love the ipython notebooks, so this could be handy

~~~
yenda
Stop with this "vim is on server everywhere", only vi is and it's pretty much
useless compare to vim outside of text editing. Plus with emacs you edit the
server directly from your machine via ssh with tramp, you don't ssh then open
emacs on the server

~~~
buster
Although i recently had a huge "woah" effect when i SSH'd into a server and
wanted to edit a file using emacs. Turns out emacs recognized my X11 forward
and i had a fully functional emacs GUI in front of me! I would never had
expected this and also don't know any other editor that does this. :)

~~~
pvdebbe
In a situation like that, `gvim` would have opened graphically as well.
Although, different command to be sure.

~~~
buster
Ok.. i ran vim thousands of times but never gvim.

~~~
seletz
Or even vim -g IIRC.

------
thrownaway122
Does this work with evil mode?

~~~
gregsexton
Yes. I use evil mode with it.

------
enupten
Neat! Can people in the know share their experience with TeXmacs which is
supposed to do very similar stuff ?

